# Looking for work/jobs



## xWILDFIREx2016x (Aug 17, 2016)

Located in Prescott, Arizona. Have experience in Drywall, carpentry, painting and the whole subject. I charge 9.50/hour for I am still somewhat a beginner at this branch of work. Can travel from Prescott, Prescott Valley, Chino Valley, Dewy, Mayor (10/hour). If I didn't post a certain city and you need help, contact me and I will see if I can make it there. 

928-458-8972
[email protected]


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm very sure you are on the wrong web site.....if you look for a job seek in another place.... this forum is for professional trades to share their knowledge and tricks and you are welcome to do that too


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

xWILDFIREx2016x said:


> Located in Prescott, Arizona. Have experience in Drywall, carpentry, painting and the whole subject. I charge 9.50/hour for I am still somewhat a beginner at this branch of work. Can travel from Prescott, Prescott Valley, Chino Valley, Dewy, Mayor (10/hour). If I didn't post a certain city and you need help, contact me and I will see if I can make it there.
> 
> 928-458-8972
> [email protected]


Get yourself out of Arizona and move to a major metropolis where you can make a higher wage and benefit package. Red states are oppressive to middle class working people and Arizona is one of the worst next to Texas.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

MrWillys said:


> Get yourself out of Arizona and move to a major metropolis where you can make a higher wage and benefit package. Red states are oppressive to middle class working people and Arizona is one of the worst next to Texas.


I think it is mostly that Sun Belt states attract a lot of vagabonds willing to work cheap. Also the proximity to the Mexican border drives down wages. A lot of people fighting over a little work.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

endo_alley_revisited said:


> I think it is mostly that Sun Belt states attract a lot of vagabonds willing to work cheap. Also the proximity to the Mexican border drives down wages. A lot of people fighting over a little work.


 Right to starve states also. My brother says Idaho is the cheapest state to build in. This is why unions are needed in America. My union will document non union prevailing wage jobs to assure a worker(s) get paid properly. Even here in Reno it is evident of lower standards of planning and plan check. Streets with blind curves and hap hazard growth with $400,000 homes next to a 50 year old trailer park. Failed Masterplan. California has a very small % of misclassification of employee as independent contractor.

Neither party will do anything about illegal immigration because wages would have to rise. Sad really. Like you, I think it lead to the demise of union residential in California. I don't see a trend going the other way anytime soon. This election cycle has shown us who really controls our system for sure.


----------

